# Need UPS for the this Configuration. ( Budget 5K )



## Viswanathan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi i need a UPS which can Support for me at least 15 min to save the work before shutting down the PC in the event of Power Cut. My Budget is 5K.

My Configuration is as follows

PROCESSOR :- Core i5-2500K
MOTHER BOARD :- Asus p8p67 pro
RAM:- Gskill 8GB RipJaws
PSU:- Corsair TX 850 W
GPU:- MSI GTX 560TI Twin frozr II
Monitor:- Dell St2220L ( 21.5 with LED )
HDD:- 1TB Seagate and 320 GB Seagate

I Previously used Numeric 600VA which gave me only 5 min power backup and recently it went kaput. This time i am looking at 1 or 1.5 KVA at least. Please help me out guys. Which one do you recommend?..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

Get APC 1.1 kVA UPS available for ~5k.


----------



## Viswanathan (Jul 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get APC 1.1 kVA UPS available for ~5k.



Thanks dude.. I have placed the order for APC 1100VA in ITDEPOT and expecting it soon  .


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for d info.
 I myself have an almost same config (please refer siggy  ). Will the APC 1.1 KVA be enuf? I also_ have an inverter at home_. Will there be any problems associated? 

How is the warranty of APC in Kolkata (_or any other place,shud anyone have first hand info_)?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 18, 2013)

^ APC provide on-site warranty in major cities so not to worry. And dont run the UPS on inverter if you have a active pfc PSU it may get burned up or fail to start. So connect your PC directly to inverter or your UPS to direct mains.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 18, 2013)

@avinandan012

Thanks for the info...
Have a 1KVA inverter,do I need to get an UPS?


----------

